# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Виртуальный пользователь

## Рамоновна

КОЛЛЕГИ!!!
Предлагаю в этой теме выкладывать вести со своих страниц/сайтов в интенете: Какой культурный продукт вы разместили.
А все желающие будут иметь возможность делать репосты на свои страницы, и тем самым наполнять свой контент материалом. 

ВНИМАНИЕ! при размещении информации обязательно-желательно давать *ссылку на скачивание материала*, т.к. в связи с различием наших соцсетей и сайтов репост не всегда можно сделать

Если это ЗАРАБОТАЕТ (а я на это очень надеюсь!), мы сможем наполнить свои контенты прекрасным и интересным материалом!

----------

anna.kiseleva.81 (07.04.2020), Fotinja (18.05.2020), Гумочка (09.04.2020), Леди N (08.04.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

Наша театрализация "УКРАДЕННОЕ ДЕТСТВО"
ссылка на скачивание
https://yadi.sk/i/DVu1xb6DEJqFTA

страница ВК https://vk.com/public183775636

----------

anna.kiseleva.81 (07.04.2020), Fotinja (18.05.2020), Варшава (08.04.2020), Инна Уманская (03.01.2021), Леди N (08.04.2020), уктур (06.05.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

Еще - можно давать ссылки на разделы проекта КУЛЬТУРА РФ 
*«Не выходи из комнаты»: как провести время интересно и с пользой*

----------

anna.kiseleva.81 (07.04.2020), Леди N (08.04.2020)

----------


## Леди N

Добрый день)) Дороховская культура приветствует Вас на своих страницах )) На мероприятиях в онлайн-формате... 

https://www.instagram.com/dorokhovskaya_kultura/

В инстаграмм у нас интересней))

https://vk.com/culturadorohovskaya

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1682836045374966/

https://cdk-nadezhda.mo.muzkult.ru/online-rabota

----------

Ivica (10.04.2020), Алла и Александр (23.05.2020), Варшава (08.04.2020), Рамоновна (09.04.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Леди N*, СУПЕР!!! КАКИЕ ВЫ МОЛОДЦЫ!!!

Предлагаю вашему вниманию небольшой проект ... дней до ПОБЕДЫ
Суть- с 29 апреля по 8 мая будем выкладывать под шапкой проекта трогательные ролики, посвященные ВОв, ветеранам, Победе.

В папке: 10 папок. В каждой папке - картинка с кол-вом дней+ролик.

желающие присоединиться - скачивают материал

https://yadi.sk/d/Doe2JC6Lrh1FRg

----------

dkdv (23.04.2020), Ivica (10.04.2020), Ludmila Mikus (15.04.2020), zizi (09.04.2020), Варшава (09.04.2020), Гумочка (14.04.2020), МэриКу (28.04.2020), Наталья sng (07.05.2020), Натник (10.04.2020), Таня Л (14.04.2020), Тёка (13.04.2020), уктур (06.05.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

Я уже раздавала видеопрезентацию и сценарий ВОЙНА В КАРТИНАХ СОВЕТСКИХ ХУДОЖНИКОВ

а это- видеоролик с презентации. без текста и музыки.
https://yadi.sk/i/hwZuy_HAnw2U_A

----------

Ludmila Mikus (15.04.2020), zizi (09.04.2020), Алла и Александр (11.04.2020), Варшава (09.04.2020)

----------


## Варшава

> *Леди N*, СУПЕР!!! КАКИЕ ВЫ МОЛОДЦЫ!!!
> 
> Предлагаю вашему вниманию небольшой проект ... дней до ПОБЕДЫ
> Суть- с 29 апреля по 8 мая будем выкладывать под шапкой проекта трогательные ролики, посвященные ВОв, ветеранам, Победе.
> 
> В папке: 10 папок. В каждой папке - картинка с кол-вом дней+ролик.
> 
> желающие присоединиться - скачивают материал
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/Doe2JC6Lrh1FRg


Спасибо большое!!!! Обрыдалась  смотря ролик "8 мая"

----------

Ludmila Mikus (15.04.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

Опубликовала в ВК несколько материалов на пасхальную тему.

для скачивания
https://yadi.sk/d/aRiatnkO1K0Vdg

----------

Ivica (11.04.2020), Ludmila Mikus (15.04.2020), Алла и Александр (10.04.2020), Варшава (10.04.2020), Инна Уманская (03.01.2021), Натник (10.04.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

> Обрыдалась смотря ролик "8 мая"


тоже мой самый любимый. поэтому на 8мая и поставила)))

----------


## Натник

> Предлагаю вашему вниманию небольшой проект ... дней до ПОБЕДЫ


 Ирина Викторовна, можно воспользоваться вашими наработками?

----------


## Алла и Александр

В продолжение Пасхальной темы. В папке собраны пасхальные игры. https://yadi.sk/d/3XueELkBqpQkZA

Ирина Викторовна, большое спасибо за замечательный материал.

----------

Ivica (11.04.2020), Ludmila Mikus (15.04.2020), Варшава (10.04.2020), Наталья sng (07.05.2020), Рамоновна (11.04.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, я для этого и выкладываю. только, пожалуйста, в конкурсы с материалом не заявляйтесь. а то я так однажды сунулась, а мне ответили, что в прошлом году этот сценарий уже взял диплом. да еще и и в сборнике напечатали....было обидно

----------

Ivica (11.04.2020), Ludmila Mikus (15.04.2020), Натник (11.04.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Алла и Александр*, ох какая идея!!!!!
не удержалась. воплотила в жизнь.
сделала подборку из 7 игр в виде картинок. 1 игра=1 картинка

[IMG][/IMG]

выкладывать буду в пятницу, а вам - сейчас!!!
https://yadi.sk/d/8nwDtgqe_9h7CQ

----------

Ivica (11.04.2020), LILY2709 (17.04.2020), Ludmila Mikus (15.04.2020), Алла и Александр (11.04.2020), Варшава (11.04.2020), Натник (11.04.2020), Петухова Ольга (15.06.2020)

----------


## Варшава

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги. размещаю ссылку на страницу нашего ДК в одноклассниках.
https://ok.ru/profile/575857859769
https://ok.ru/video/2272408111801, Жить чтобы помнить. Помнить, чтобы жить. Акции памяти "Чтим! Помним!  Гордимся!" обновляется раз в неделю. на фото участники бессмертного полка, эти фото внуки и правнуки бережно несут в своих руках 9 мая. 
https://ok.ru/video/2280179501753 - перекличка
https://ok.ru/video/2288465611449 - встреча через неделю.

----------

Ivica (11.04.2020), Натник (11.04.2020), Петухова Ольга (16.07.2020), Рамоновна (11.04.2020)

----------


## Ivica

> я для этого и выкладываю.


Ирина Викторовна, СПАСИБО за щедрость души!!!

----------


## Леди N

Ирина Викторовна, прямо- таки, Огромное Благодарим за открытие этой темы))) Постараемся быть в ней полезными))

За материал- спасибо огромное))

----------


## Леди N

[QUOTE=Ivica;5598070] Светлана! С радостью расписываюсь в своём восхищении Вашими стихами... Мы читаем Вас)) Очень стараемся совпасть с Вами в смыслах... Ваши стихи- прекрасны.... Мы на них воспитываем своих детей... Спасибо за щедрость души...!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Ivica (12.04.2020), Алла и Александр (13.04.2020)

----------


## Алла и Александр

Коллеги, у меня вопрос. Как вы учитываете онлайн мероприятия? Что пишите в журнале учета работы? Какое количество посетителей учитываете? 
Если фиксировать просмотры, то суммы выскакивают "ух, ты". За 1 месяц можно выполнить показатели за квартал. У меня сейчас Акция Памяти из 4 частей выставлена, там уже более 3500 тысяч просмотров. Конкурс стихов - чуть меньше, но тоже много. Ну и другие публикации. 
В общем - я в растерянности как это все привести в порядок.

----------


## Варшава

Алла, доброй ночи. Я вам написала личное сообщение с вопросом. Но потом подумала и решила, что ответ может быть интересен всем. 
Была у вас  в гостях на страничке в одноклассниках. Очень понравилась рубрика "Памятная дата военной истории России". Вопрос - где вы скачиваете такие ролики?    https://ok.ru/video/1972490340920

----------

Ludmila Mikus (15.04.2020)

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Варшава*, 
Случайно обнаружила этот сайт  "Памятные даты военной истории России". https://rvio.histrf.ru/activities/pa...daty/item-1141
Там дана небольшая информации о событии и ролик. Теперь размещаю у себя на страницы

----------

Ivica (14.04.2020), Ludmila Mikus (15.04.2020), Варшава (14.04.2020), Леди N (14.04.2020), Наталья sng (07.05.2020), Петухова Ольга (15.06.2020), Рамоновна (14.04.2020), Таня Л (14.04.2020), уктур (06.05.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Алла и Александр*, ах, как жалко что я этого сайта раньше не видела.....
очень полезная информация. и главное, в хорошем коротком формате.

----------


## Рамоновна

Разместила ссылки на интересные материалы с КУЛЬТУРА.РФ
-кино в годы ВОв
-артисты в годы ВОв

а также
-виртуальная экскурсия по Музею Победы
- ВОДРУЖЕНИЕ ЗНАМЕН КРАСНОЙ АРМИИ НАД РЕЙХСТАГОМ  В ФОРМАТЕ VR-РЕКОНСТРУКЦИИ


ПЛАНИРУЮ разместить ссылки на пасхальную тему с КУЛЬТУРА.РФ

https://www.culture.ru/materials/188...khalnye-blyuda
https://www.culture.ru/materials/187...alnoi-otkrytki

----------

Ivica (14.04.2020), Ludmila Mikus (15.04.2020), Варшава (14.04.2020), Леди N (14.04.2020), Таня Л (14.04.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

еще оооочень интересный проект

https://vk.com/public193364668
Связь поколений - история в письмах

----------

Ivica (14.04.2020), Варшава (14.04.2020), Леди N (14.04.2020), Таня Л (14.04.2020)

----------


## Таня Л

Всем добрый день. Написала это сначала в теме "День Победы", потом решила продублировать здесь.
Мы уже готовим онлайн-концерт на 8 Мая и весь день 9 Мая - с парадом, памятью, познавательно-игровыми моментами, концертами. В связи со сложившейся ситуацией, ребята, а давайте 9 Мая "приедем в гости" друг к другу, Вам брошу ссылку на свою концертную программу и Вы запустите "Вольск в эфире"))), соответственно, Ваши коллективы "выступят" на наших онлайн-площадках. Ну, это так, "пища"для размышления.

Ещё, хочу запустить по городу онлайн-акцию, чтобы 9 Мая в определенное время из всех окон зазвучала песня "День Победы". Что у Вас? Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

По-поводу дистанционной работы. Сложно, конечно, не хватает сцены, зрителей, репетиций... Зато, наконец-то "взялась" за сотрудников, которые занимаются сайтом и интернет-страницами, немного всё сдвинулось с места.
Хвалиться, пока, особо нечем, но, если будет интересно, что делаем мы (запускаем рубрики для детей и их родителей), то - милости просим:
@muk_cks
http://volskdk.ru/ - сайт наш :Tu: 
https://vk.com/id575363967 - группа ВКонтакте

Буду рада, если "подружимся" в инстаграм, потому что на моей страничке сейчас ОДНА работа :Blush2: 
@tanya_levchenko_volsk

----------

Ivica (14.04.2020), Леди N (14.04.2020)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Всем добрый день. Написала это сначала в теме "День Победы", потом решила продублировать здесь.
> Мы уже готовим онлайн-концерт на 8 Мая и весь день 9 Мая - с парадом, памятью, познавательно-игровыми моментами, концертами. В связи со сложившейся ситуацией, ребята, а давайте 9 Мая "приедем в гости" друг к другу, Вам брошу ссылку на свою концертную программу и Вы запустите "Вольск в эфире"))), соответственно, Ваши коллективы "выступят" на наших онлайн-площадках. Ну, это так, "пища"для размышления.
> 
> Ещё, хочу запустить по городу онлайн-акцию, чтобы 9 Мая в определенное время из всех окон зазвучала песня "День Победы". Что у Вас? Поделитесь, пожалуйста!


Очень интересная пища. Посоветуюсь со своими.

----------

Таня Л (14.04.2020)

----------


## Варшава

[QUOTE=Таня Л;5598514]Всем добрый день. Написала это сначала в теме "День Победы", потом решила продублировать здесь.
Мы уже готовим онлайн-концерт на 8 Мая и весь день 9 Мая - с парадом, памятью, познавательно-игровыми моментами, концертами. В связи со сложившейся ситуацией,* ребята, а давайте 9 Мая "приедем в гости" друг к другу,* Вам брошу ссылку на свою концертную программу и Вы запустите "Вольск в эфире"))), соответственно, Ваши коллективы "выступят" на наших онлайн-площадках. Ну, это так, "пища"для размышления.

Ещё, хочу запустить по городу онлайн-акцию, *чтобы 9 Мая в определенное время из всех окон зазвучала песня "День Победы". Что у Вас? Поделитесь, пожалуйста!*

Да, хорошее предложение. И я тоже поделюсь с коллегами.
А если серьёзно, то начальство сами не знают, что будет. Как можно что-то планировать?

----------

Таня Л (14.04.2020)

----------


## Таня Л

> А если серьёзно, то начальство сами не знают, что будет. Как можно что-то планировать?


У нас уже всё знают, собираю номера, пишу сценарий, ищу ведущих, у которых в режиме сомоизоляции есть возможность сделать видео...
Мы ещё каждый год на пощади делаем Парад и театрализацию. Запись Парада беру в военном институте, театрализацию беру с 2016 года, она в хорошей записи и актуальная. И на весь день трансляция на интернет-порталах. То, что напишу ниже, наверное не совсем по теме, но со сложившейся ситуацией  очень даже связано.
Ещё, каждый год, в 20.30 мы делаем акцию "Свет Памяти" у мемориала "Вечный огонь" (там у нас сам Вечный огонь, Памятник неизвестному солдату, Стелла с именами Героев Советского Союза, чьи биографии связаны с Вольской землёй (106 Героев и 5 полных Кавалеров ордена Славы) и памятник воинам, исполнявшим долг за пределами Отечества). Смысл этой акции: где-то с 18.30 часов открывается мастер-класс, где каждый желающий может задекорировать свечу для участия в акции; в 19.00 начинается шествие по Центральной Площади до Вечного огня; там нет ораторов-выступающих, есть Ведущий, есть стихи, есть музыка. Потом из свечей, под музыкальную композицию, выкладываем цифру-дату, сколько лет прошло с 9 мая 1945. Так вот эта акция стала не только традиционной, но с каждым годом в ней всё больше и больше принимают участие наших жителей. 
Я опять про вышесказанное, когда через соцсети призвать жителей, чтобы в определенное время зазвучала из окон домов песня День Победы (фонограммы выложим опять же на интернет-ресурсах). Если так же сделать и свет памяти, в 20.30 погасить в окнах свет, зажечь свечи и песню "Пускай пройдут года, но в этот день мы зажигаем свечи...".

----------

Ivica (14.04.2020), Алла и Александр (14.04.2020), Варшава (14.04.2020), Леди N (14.04.2020), Рамоновна (15.04.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

Вдохновленная обсуждениями в этой теме и посещением ваших страниц, запустила Районный детский конкурс художественного чтения "Весна. Победа. Память". Клубники по удаленке дают детям задание выучить стихотворение о ВОв и записать себя. Дети отправляют свое видео. Я собираю. Выкладываю ....наверное, придется создать отдельную группу, т.к. участников будет около 60 человек. Жюри подводит итоги. + зрительское голосование.

----------

Алла и Александр (17.04.2020), Варшава (19.04.2020), Таня Л (17.04.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги, сегодня ко мне обратилась школа.
Я так поняла, они готовят общешкольное ВИДЕОсобрание.
Спросили - чего могу дать в условиях самоизоляции - видео на полторы минуты.
Времени было - всего час (!!!)
Своими кривыми ручками сляпала ролик про нашу страницу ВК.

вот что получилось
https://yadi.sk/i/YVBxwwdPi6yc_A

претензии к качеству не предъявлять! )))

но идея хорошая - через школу популяризовать свой контент. в рамках самоизоляции. в рамках сотрудничества.

----------

Алла и Александр (20.04.2020), Варшава (20.04.2020), Гумочка (23.04.2020), Таня Л (21.04.2020)

----------


## Варшава

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги. Продолжаю делиться виртуальной  работой, которую ведёт наш дом культуры.
Мы участвуем в краевой кино акция «Фильмы Победы". До того как всех нас посадили на карантин, по субботам, мы  демонстрировали фильмы  (список фильмов нам присылали). А сейчас, в новых условиях работы, мы это делаем вот так: https://ok.ru/video/2296746674873 
https://ok.ru/video/2297727355577
Организовывали зарядку https://ok.ru/video/2295443688121 проводили её в рамках реализации краевой антинаркотической программы.

----------

Ivica (24.04.2020), zizi (22.04.2020), Алла и Александр (21.04.2020), Гумочка (23.04.2020), Петухова Ольга (15.06.2020), Таня Л (21.04.2020)

----------


## dkdv

Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги. Я работаю в филиале РДК. Очень сложно с народом, у кого интернета нет, у кого виснет. Более старшее поколение не то что выложить не может, не знает на какую кнопку нажать, чтобы в беседу войти или поучаствовать. Планов много, но, поделюсь что уже проводила. Могу залить угадай-ку по песням (просто вечером, когда много народу в группе было, создала беседу - провела. Всем понравилось. Так же можно на корпоратах использовать, где есть видео. Попробуйте https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4irL/2rVV8kWS5. Вот еще, если будет интересно делаю мастер-классы, начала делать он-лайн виртуальный Бессмертный полк, собираю пока фото в папку в группе. А потом хочу сделать слайд-шоу наших земляков. Сделала проект - тоже немного развлекательный угадай-ка по смайликам фильмы на военную тематику, если будет интересно - прилеплю, но их немного получилось, хочу добавить еще и смайлы по песням на военную тематику.

----------

Гумочка (27.04.2020), Леди N (28.04.2020), Рамоновна (26.04.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

*dkdv*, РАЗМЕЩАЙТЕ, БУДЕТ ИНТЕРЕСНО

----------

Ludmila Mikus (05.05.2020)

----------


## Ivica

Коллеги, вчера попалась ВК ИнфографикаПобеды. Вся война в плакатах с кратким описанием. Может кто захочет публиковать у себя, время ещё есть, если скомпоновать правильно. Только листайте до конца, там и повторов много, но и темы вразброс.
https://vk.com/feed?section=search&q...аПобеды

----------

Алла и Александр (27.04.2020), Варшава (29.04.2020), Рамоновна (29.04.2020)

----------


## Таня Л

Ирине огромнейшие слова благодарности за идею и пост со счётчиком "До Дня Победы осталось", мы сделали видео-счётчик, выставляем с 29 апреля (с завтрашнего дня) на интернет-страницах структурных подразделений, ссылка https://drive.google.com/open?id=15n...B-ljyp1F0j5r9z
а здесь сразу соединили счётчик и ролики, которые Ира выставляла, тоже с завтрашнего выставляем на интернет-страницах клубной системы. Может, кому пригодятся.
https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...7h?usp=sharing

----------

Ludmila Mikus (04.05.2020), Svetlanuska (02.05.2020), Алла и Александр (01.05.2020), Варшава (30.04.2020), Леди N (28.04.2020), Натник (30.04.2020), Рамоновна (29.04.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

предлагаю разместить у себя на страницах.
бессмертный полк онлайн


https://vk.com/app7413985_360294801

----------

Ludmila Mikus (04.05.2020), Svetlanuska (02.05.2020)

----------


## Наталья Радькова

Здравствуйте коллеги! Хочу поблагодарить всех за ваши идеи! И у меня вопрос такой не по теме. Как вы все работаете на майских праздниках. Путин объявил выходными, а наш комитет вызвал нас на работу! Где можно посмотреть документацию? Мы и эти все дни работали. ни какой самоизоляции!!!

----------


## Варшава

> Ирине огромнейшие слова благодарности за идею и пост со счётчиком "До Дня Победы осталось", мы сделали видео-счётчик, выставляем с 29 апреля (с завтрашнего дня) на интернет-страницах структурных подразделений, ссылка https://drive.google.com/open?id=15n...B-ljyp1F0j5r9z
> а здесь сразу соединили счётчик и ролики, которые Ира выставляла, тоже с завтрашнего выставляем на интернет-страницах клубной системы. Может, кому пригодятся.
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...7h?usp=sharing


*СПАСИБО ДОБРЫМ ЛЮДЯМ ЗА ТО, ЧТО ОНИ ДЕЛАЮТ ТАКИЕ ШЕДЕВРЫ!!!!* 
Смотрю и восхищаюсь со слезами на глазах. СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## Варшава

> предлагаю разместить у себя на страницах.
> бессмертный полк онлайн
> 
> 
> https://vk.com/app7413985_360294801


Ирина, а вы пробовали размещать ссылку у себя в соц. сетях? Завтра попробую, но чувствует моя пятка, что ссылка не будет активной, что бы она была такой, нам необходимо определённое количество подписчиков, при чём большое.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Варшава*, у меня все работает. подписчиков 192 чел.
попадаю на страницу акции-принять участие-а там уже...здравствуйте Ирина (!!!)

----------


## Рамоновна

КОЛЛЕГИ!!!

Наш онлайн-конкус чтецов стартовал.
выставили всех без исключения. получилось почти 70 детей. для нас это ЦИФРА.
приглашаю 
https://vk.com/public194354737

А ТАКЖЕ у всех вас есть возможность стать ЧЛЕНОМ ЖЮРИ!!!
Для этого надо:
-просмотреть все ролики хотя бы одной возрастной группы (их у нас 3)
-прислать до 6 мая  мне на почту результаты своей оценки чтецов по 10-балльной системе. подписаться - ФИО и регион

Я буду очень признательна и благодарна вам!!!

в качестве бонуса за участие в работе жюри - видеопрезентация 54 слайда + текст на тему *"НАЦИОНАЛЬНЫЕ ПРАЗДНИКИ НАРОДОВ РОССИИ"*

----------

Ivica (01.05.2020), Алла и Александр (01.05.2020), Леди N (02.05.2020)

----------


## Ivica

> -просмотреть все ролики хотя бы одной возрастной группы (их у нас 3)


Ирина Викторовна, отсмотрела пока самую старшую категорию. Детки все замечательные. Выставила баллы, как руководитель театрального коллектива. Результат пришлю на почту. Может ещё одних успею посмотреть. Тогда сразу и отпишусь.

----------

Рамоновна (02.05.2020), Таня Л (03.05.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ivica*, вот  за оценки ТЕАТРАЛА отдельное спасибо. у нас в районе НЕТ НИ ОДНОГО специалиста с таким образованием. все работают ИНТУИТИВНО и НАОЩУПЬ.

----------

Ivica (02.05.2020), Таня Л (03.05.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

Лирическое отступление.
Мноооого лет назад, когда вела в школе театральный кружок, проходила аттестацию. Приехала областная комиссия. Специалисты. Мы показывали спектакль по своему сценарию (Приключения Фунтика). 
Аттестовали.
Но при обсуждении сказали, что в постановке есть вещи на 10+, а есть на   -10. Что говорит об отсутствии теоретических знаний и интуитивной работе.
Вот так ...

----------

Таня Л (03.05.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

коллеги, новая акция

ОКНА ПОБЕДЫ

https://год2020.рф/окнапобеды

----------

Ivica (02.05.2020), Алла и Александр (02.05.2020), Варшава (03.05.2020), Леди N (02.05.2020), Наталья Радькова (06.05.2020), Таня Л (03.05.2020)

----------


## Таня Л

Уважаемые жители города Вольска и Вольского района!
Близится самый Главный праздник нашей страны и нашего народа – 75-я годовщина со дня Великой Победы. Приглашаем всех желающих принять участие в акции «Великая песня Великой Победы!», которая проводится в рамках Всероссийской народной музыкальной акции «Окно Победы».
9 мая 2020 года в 13:00 часов – откройте окна своих квартир и домов, выйдите на балкон, включите запись песни Давида Тухманова «День Победы» на любой, имеющейся у Вас аппаратуре и с любых, доступных для Вас устройств - компьютер, ноутбук, планшет, сотовый телефон и пр., спойте вместе с исполнителем.
Запись музыкального трека можно скачать по ссылке https://yadi.sk/d/Rmp1q6r11kublw
В Инстаграм аудиоролик можно скачать с официального сайта МУК «ЦКС», ссылка на сайт в шапке профиля @muk_cks
Давайте вместе поблагодарим тех, кто проявил отвагу и храбрость в тяжелые военные годы. Пусть в этот «праздник со слезами на глазах» из каждого окна прозвучит музыка Победы! Исполним «День Победы» вместе - всем городом и районом!
Во время проведения акции вы можете записать видео и опубликовать его на своих страницах в социальных сетях с хештегами #окнопобеды#окнопобедысаратов#окнопобедывольск#великаяпеснявеликойпобеды#победа75

Мы запустили акцию! Наверху текстовка. Для соцсетей и инстаграм, как пример, если кто-то хочет запустить у себя такую же акцию.
Так, аудиоролики можно скачать с нашего сайта http://volskdk.ru/
Там дикторский текст + песня.
Надеюсь, что всё у нас получится. После 9-го напишу, что получилось и как. Сделала ещё такие заставки-картинки
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/334N/5LU5Vu4US
Сейчас ещё одной Акции выставлю текстовку, или как называю - пресс-релиз :Grin:

----------

Ivica (04.05.2020), Алла и Александр (04.05.2020), Варшава (03.05.2020), Рамоновна (04.05.2020)

----------


## Таня Л

Акция "Свет Памяти" (описание оставляла выше)

Уважаемые жители города Вольска и Вольского района!
Близится самый Главный праздник нашей страны и нашего народа – 75-я годовщина со дня Великой Победы. Приглашаем всех желающих принять участие в акции «Свет Памяти».  Ежегодно данная акция проходила 9 мая на Площади Х-летия Октября у мемориала «Вечный огонь». В связи со сложившейся обстановкой в стране, предлагаем Вам принять участие в данной Акции, не выходя из своего дома.
9 мая 2020 года в 20:45 часов – выключите свет в Ваших квартирах и домах, поставьте на окно зажженную лампаду или светодиодную свечу, в память об ушедших ветеранах Великой Отечественной войны Вашей семьи. По желанию, можете приоткрыть окна своих квартир и домов. 
Скачайте по ссылке https://yadi.sk/d/Vb6yTN1F54UXEw музыкальный трек и  включите его  на любой, имеющейся у Вас аппаратуре и с любых, доступных для Вас устройств - компьютер, ноутбук, планшет, сотовый телефон и пр.
Давайте вместе вспомним тех, кто проявил отвагу и храбрость в тяжелые военные годы, кто навсегда остался на полях сражений или ушёл от нас в мирное время. «Нет в России семьи такой, где б не памятен был свой герой…» Давайте в этот «праздник со слезами на глазах» вспомним своих героев и, глядя на свет «зажженной свечи», произнесём: «Я – помню! Я – горжусь! Спасибо, родные!»
В Инстаграм аудиоролик можно скачать с официального сайта МУК «ЦКС», ссылка на сайт в шапке профиля @muk_cks

Примечание.
Если Вы используете свечи, которые не рекомендованы в пресс-релизе Акции, предварительно ознакомьтесь с инструкцией безопасности при использовании свечей, соблюдайте правила противопожарной безопасности!

аудиоролики можно так же скачать с нашего сайта (в тексте адрес сайта не писали, это для Инстаграм, там такие ссылки только в шапке профиля работают)
http://volskdk.ru/
Заставка-картинка  https://cloud.mail.ru/home/картинка.jpg
За эту Акцию больше всего переживаю. Вообще виртуально работать сложно, нет обратных эмоций, нет обмена эмоциями, нет всеобщего понимания, как это было страшно и, как это важно - ПОМНИТЬ!

----------

Ivica (04.05.2020), Алла и Александр (04.05.2020), Варшава (04.05.2020), Е.П. (23.05.2020)

----------


## Таня Л

Редактировать свой пост выше уже не смогла, там ошибка.
Конечно же, правильно - правила пожарной безопасности

----------

Алла и Александр (04.05.2020)

----------


## Ivica

Таня, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!! С вашего позволения воспользуемся материалом. Очень душевно и пронзительно

----------

Таня Л (04.05.2020)

----------


## Таня Л

> Таня, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!! С вашего позволения воспользуемся материалом. Очень душевно и пронзительно


Буду рада, если пригодится и, тоже сделаете. Значит, не зря работаем, значит не зря зовемся "работник культуры, быть обычным хранителем счастья - не профессия, а призвание" :Smile3: 
С наступающим!

----------

Алла и Александр (04.05.2020), Варшава (04.05.2020), Рамоновна (04.05.2020)

----------


## Ivica

> Ivica, вот за оценки ТЕАТРАЛА отдельное спасибо.


Ирина Викторовна, я отправила утром на почту.

----------


## elena1977

А  сайта "История РФ" - "Памятные даты Российской истории" размещаем информацию ещё с ноября 2019 года. Причём всё строго под отчёт: и фото и видео материалы.

----------


## elena1977

> Здравствуйте коллеги! Хочу поблагодарить всех за ваши идеи! И у меня вопрос такой не по теме. Как вы все работаете на майских праздниках. Путин объявил выходными, а наш комитет вызвал нас на работу! Где можно посмотреть документацию? Мы и эти все дни работали. ни какой самоизоляции!!!


Наталья, у нас такая же ситуация. Постоянно на работе. Причём по приказам у нас НД. Отчёты по онлайн - мероприятиям каждый дент сдаём, только вот не пойму никак, если НД (нерабочий день) почему с нас такой спрос. Уже выдумывать сил нет.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Наталья, у нас такая же ситуация. Постоянно на работе. Причём по приказам у нас НД. Отчёты по онлайн - мероприятиям каждый дент сдаём, только вот не пойму никак, если НД (нерабочий день) почему с нас такой спрос. Уже выдумывать сил нет.


Коллеги, я думаю, что везде происходит подобное. Давайте не будем сетовать. Ведь мы, в отличии от многих людей, гарантированно получаем зарплату. Зато как много нового мы узнали и многому научились за это время!!!

----------

Ivica (13.05.2020), Алла и Александр (07.05.2020), Варшава (08.05.2020), Е.П. (23.05.2020), Натник (08.05.2020), Петухова Ольга (16.07.2020), Таня Л (07.05.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

УРА!!! наш конкурс завершился.
Осталось только призера зрительских симпатий определить. но это - завтра.
https://vk.com/public194354737


Всем спасибо за помощь в работе жюри!!!
Я вам искренне благодарна!

----------

Ivica (13.05.2020), Алла и Александр (07.05.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги, хочу поделиться идеей.
К июня сделать 2 видеоролика. 
ПЕРВЫЙ - дети читают по 1 строчке стиха, снимают себя, мы монтируем в один ВИДЕОстих
ВТОРОЙ - взрослые читают стих....то же самое

НЕТ ЛИ У КОГО на примете стихов? хороших? трогающих?
ну, конечно, подходящих к 1 июня.

----------

Ivica (13.05.2020), Варшава (11.05.2020), Таня Л (13.05.2020)

----------


## Crystal

> НЕТ ЛИ У КОГО на примете стихов? хороших? трогающих?
> ну, конечно, подходящих к 1 июня.


Добрый день, Ирина) Может быть, как вариант...
Автор: И.Павленко)
Взрослые! Если грустите,
Кошки скребут на душе –
Детство в аптеке спросите:
В капельках или в драже.

Пару цветных витаминок,
Капелек с сахаром пятъ –
И босиком без ботинок
Прямо по лужам гулять.

В ваших глазах отразится
Небо такой синевы...
Солнцем, травинкой и птицей
Будто бы станете вы.

Снова деревья большие,
Хочется петь и играть!
...Может, вы даже решите
Больше детей не ругать?

Детства волшебное царство –
Радость весёлых проказ...
Жаль, что про чудо-лекарство
Мамы не знают пока.

Но не беда! Слава Богу,
Вместо чудесных затей
Взрослым придут на подмогу
Смех и улыбки детей!

----------

Гумочка (12.05.2020), Е.П. (23.05.2020), Петухова Ольга (16.07.2020), Таня Л (13.05.2020)

----------


## Crystal

или "Чудетство" М.Яснова (но оно коротенькое), "Моя Вообразилия" Б.Заходера..

----------

Гумочка (12.05.2020), Таня Л (13.05.2020)

----------


## Гумочка

> Добрый день, Ирина) Может быть, как вариант...
> Автор: И.Павленко)
> Взрослые! Если грустите,
> Кошки скребут на душе –
> Детство в аптеке спросите:
> В капельках или в драже.
> 
> Пару цветных витаминок,
> Капелек с сахаром пятъ –
> ...


А ещё можно к этому стиху записать смех каждого ребёнка отдельно и смнтировать концовку... как вариант...

*Рамоновна*, очень понравилась идея... Думаю, детки прочтут стих, а взрослым - замутить песенку...
А ещё, родилась идея с выпускниками... непонятки с Последним звонком у бедных выпускников... тоже хочется сделать им подарком какой-нибудь флешмоб... пока приходит в голову только, что они надевают форму, ленту, банты и говорят: "Я-выпускник!", "Ура! Я -выпускник"... как-то хочется их отблагодарить за помощь во всех мероприятиях нашего учреждения... может быть, у вас будут какие-нибудь идейки?

----------


## Рамоновна

спасибо-спасибо за идеи!

сегодня родилась еще одна идея. рассказы взрослых из серии "КОГДА Я БЫЛ МАЛЕНЬКИМ"
Снимают на видео свои рассказы. Короткие случаи из детства. Мы выставляем.
Попробуем запустить.

----------

zizi (19.05.2020), Варшава (14.05.2020), Гумочка (13.05.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

> как-то хочется их отблагодарить за помощь во всех мероприятиях нашего учреждения...


мы в свое время каждому выпускнику дарили диски с видеороликом из фото с его участием в мероприятиях/выступлениях коллектива. можно сделать один ролик про всех...

----------

Варшава (14.05.2020), Гумочка (13.05.2020)

----------


## Crystal

> Рамоновна, очень понравилась идея... Думаю, детки прочтут стих, а взрослым - замутить песенку...


По поводу песенки от взрослых... Когда-то по одному из центральных каналов 1 июня несколько лет подряд  шёл концерт "Взрослые и дети", где взрослые пели наши старые добрые любимые песни детства. Чунга-чанга, Пропала собака, Улыбка и пр. Видеозаписи и сейчас можно найти на ютюбе...  Может быть, как вариант - смонтировать ролик попурри из детских песен в исполнении взрослых)

----------

Варшава (14.05.2020), Гумочка (13.05.2020), Рамоновна (13.05.2020)

----------


## Crystal

Еще одна идея: взять тему "О чем мечтают дети" Как вариант стихотворение - по строчке... https://yandex.ru/video/preview/?fil...t=1589344719.1 
Или предложить детям отснять домашние ролики, где они рассказывают о своих мечтах)

----------

Варшава (14.05.2020), Рамоновна (14.05.2020)

----------


## Гумочка

> Еще одна идея: взять тему "О чем мечтают дети" Как вариант стихотворение - по строчке... https://yandex.ru/video/preview/?fil...t=1589344719.1 
> Или предложить детям отснять домашние ролики, где они рассказывают о своих мечтах)


Может быть, какие-нибудь онлайн-конкурсы поделок, фотографий... что-нибудь не избитое... или преподнести как-то необычно... крутится в голове, а "родить" не могу...

----------


## Рамоновна

Украла у Скибыча идею. Спасибо ему огромное!
запускаем фоточелендж к 1 июня
уже разместила плакатик

----------

lenusik (20.05.2020), Алла и Александр (14.05.2020), Варшава (14.05.2020)

----------


## МэриКу

А может быть еще и флешмоб с фотографиями? Сейчас-в детстве.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*, 
Ирина Викторовна, спасибо за идею! Тоже запустила в своей группе сегодня. Уже прилетели первые "ласточки". )))) Надеюсь все получится.

----------


## Варшава

Доброй ночи, дорогие форумчане. Несколько дней не заходила на форум (причина  банальна - не было времени), а тут.... шквал идей. Спасибо вам!!!! 
 - Рассказ взрослых "Когда я был маленьким"...
- Короткие случаи из детства....
- Смех каждого ребёнка....
- видео "Мечты ребёнка"....
- Фоточелинж...
Идеи одна другой лучше. Спасибо вам большое!!!

----------


## Crystal

> Украла у Скибыча идею. Спасибо ему огромное!
> запускаем фоточелендж к 1 июня
> уже разместила плакатик


Идея - просто супер!.. Пополняю отряд воришек)))

----------


## Crystal

Еще парочка идей с интернет-просторов)

Творческий конкурс детских снов — «Расскажи, что приснилось»

Что нужно для участия?

- Предложите вашему ребенку вспомнить, что он сегодня видел во сне.
- А потом — написать об этом рассказ.
- Его можно красиво оформить: рисунками, наклейками, — всем, чем захочется вашему малышу.
Готовую работу присылайте до 30 апреля 2020 года на почту konkurs@ormatek.com

20 самых интересных, захватывающих и увлекательных историй мы оформим в красивую электронную книгу и подарим вам.


КОНКУРС ФАНТАЗЁРОВ И МЕЧТАТЕЛЕЙ

Все мы сейчас переживаем непростое время, но даже в такие сложные периоды всегда есть место для волшебства. Мы хотим, чтобы у вас оставалось ощущение сказки – даже несмотря на то, что сейчас все мы вынуждены сидеть дома. Ведь помешать мечтам не могут никакие стены, а мы лишь поможем их осуществить!

Для участия нужно опубликовать  фотографию или видео с хештегом #МечтайДома и описанием вашей заветной мечты.

ДАТА назовут трех победителей, чьи мечты будут исполнены.(???)

----------

Ivica (20.05.2020), Рамоновна (18.05.2020)

----------


## Гумочка

Доброе утро! Я думаю, что к 1 июня мы уже вооружены  :Taunt:  А на носу-то и День славянской письменности :Yes4:  Не знаю как у вас, а у нас каждый год отчёты по этим мероприятиям  :Tu:  На этот раз у меня родилась идейка с Инстаграмом. В профиле нашего Дома Культуры хочу провести прямой эфир с учителем русского языка. Знаете, как это бывает, когда приглашаются гости: ты сидишь у себя дома, она у себя, но вас обоих видно, вы общаетесь... все остальные - просто зрители. Так вот... думаю какой формат выбрать... интервью? О чём её спрашивать? Типа, как Вы решили связать свою судьбу с филологией?... Так, чтобы смотрящим было интересно... какую изюминку придумать?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Гумочка*, ну если Вы будете говорить о филологии вообще, то славянистика там только одно из ...дцати направлений. вряд ли подойдет. а вот о русском языке - очень интересно может получиться. и о происхождении слов, и об устаревших, о диалектах и о разных там фразеологизмах.... будет очень интересно, если затронуть саму профессию учителя русского.
Кстати, учась много лет назад в институте, повезло с преподавателем русского. я была просто В ШОКЕ, насколько правила русского языка подвижны и сколько нового происходит. сути не помню. а вот впечатление осталось....

кстати, у кого качан капусты называют "вилОк"? только у нас?

----------


## Рамоновна

а можно взять одну узкую тему - фразеологизмы. у них интересное и такое удивительное происхождение!!!

Актуально в свете борьбы с коррупцией

*«Уйти с носом»* (уйти ни с чем)

Свое начало это выражение берет из Древней Руси, где было широко распространено взяточничество. Люди, имея дело с властями и надеясь на положительный исход, пользовались «приносами» (взятками). Если судья, управляющий или дьяк принимали этот «нос», можно было быть уверенным, что все разрешится. Однако если взятка была отвергнута, проситель уходил со своим «носом».

----------

anna.kiseleva.81 (20.05.2020), Ivica (20.05.2020), solist64 (10.10.2021)

----------


## Рамоновна

Размещу в альбоме ДЕТСТВО БОСОНОГОЕ свою детскую фотку. кто первым из пользователей меня узнает - тому ПРИЗ!

----------

Crystal (21.05.2020), ЛЕРУНЧИК (22.05.2020)

----------


## Fotinja

> *Гумочка*, ну если Вы будете говорить о филологии вообще, то славянистика там только одно из ...дцати направлений. вряд ли подойдет. а вот о русском языке - очень интересно может получиться. и о происхождении слов, и об устаревших, о диалектах и о разных там фразеологизмах.... будет очень интересно, если затронуть саму профессию учителя русского.
> Кстати, учась много лет назад в институте, повезло с преподавателем русского. я была просто В ШОКЕ, насколько правила русского языка подвижны и сколько нового происходит. сути не помню. а вот впечатление осталось....
> 
> кстати, у кого качан капусты называют "вилОк"? только у нас?


Добрый день! У нас и сейчас  , очень часто говорят вилОк.

----------


## Гумочка

> ну если Вы будете говорить о филологии вообще


та нууу...
Мне тоже в Педагогическом повезло с профессорами




> у кого качан капусты называют "вилОк"? только у нас?


У нас тоже так говорят




> Размещу в альбоме ДЕТСТВО БОСОНОГОЕ


Хде он? Хотела забрать приз :)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Гумочка*, альбом будет только 1 июня. пока идет сбор фотографий

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги, загорелась я идеей и вот накалякала видеоролик.
РОССИЙСКИЕ ЗВЕЗДЫ В ДЕТСТВЕ.

буду выкладывать ближе к 1 июня, *а вам - сейчас*
https://yadi.sk/i/WSnNouw9RWetXQ

суть: смотрим ролик. сначала - фото детское, 5 секунд. есть время узнать звезду. потом - фото звезды сегодня. многие узнаваемы. проверила на муже. всего 25 человек. 
ФИО звезд не указывала. не посчитала нужным. мы все их прекрасно знаем.

----------

anna.kiseleva.81 (21.05.2020), Crystal (21.05.2020), Ivica (20.05.2020), lenusik (20.05.2020), Ludmila Mikus (22.05.2020), Варшава (19.05.2020), Гумочка (22.05.2020), Скибыч (20.05.2020)

----------


## lenusik

Ирина, добрый день!
В ролике ошибка - на 02:08 детская фотография Хабенского, а не Нагиева. Это точно)

----------


## Рамоновна

подозревала...но по поиску выскочило что Нагиев. возможно.

----------


## Рамоновна

[IMG][/IMG]

в оправдание............

----------


## Рамоновна

исправилась

https://yadi.sk/i/YXZOicpRA5M_Zw

----------

anna.kiseleva.81 (28.05.2020), Fotinja (28.05.2020), Ivica (23.05.2020), lenusik (21.05.2020), Варшава (21.05.2020), Е.П. (23.05.2020), Сергей Ст (27.05.2020)

----------


## Варшава

Уважаемые форумчане,хочу поделится. Наш Дом культуры к 1 июня запустил акцию «Окна детства». Коллега сделала интересный ролик. Может кому - нибудь идея понравиться. Сама идея не нова, но у нас такого не было.    https://ok.ru/video/2335215323833

----------

Crystal (31.05.2020), Fotinja (28.05.2020), Алла и Александр (22.05.2020), Гумочка (22.05.2020), ЛЕРУНЧИК (22.05.2020), Рамоновна (23.05.2020), Тёка (22.05.2020)

----------


## ЛЕРУНЧИК

> исправилась
> 
> https://yadi.sk/i/YXZOicpRA5M_Zw


Добрый день! Очень интересный ролик, спасибо за идею. А можно  воспользоваться вашим роликом и разместить у себя на странице в соцсетях  :Derisive:

----------


## Ivica

Ирина Викторовна, где вы подобрали такую чудесную музыку для ролика по Кириллу и Мефодию? Я заслушалась! Очень по-славянски сделано. Спасибо! Хочу показать завтра ваш материал в Крымском посёлке, думаю, что вы не против. А мы собирали на улицах вчера поздравления от крымских татар, тоже монтируем сегодня. Завтра два праздника - и Ураза-Байрам и наш День славянской письменности и культуры. Очень символично для дружбы народов!

----------


## Рамоновна

коллеги, если я выставляю здесь материал или ссылки на него, то это МОЖНО выкладывать.
только просьба не присваивать себе авторство.
писать что автор -я - НЕ НАДО.
при желании можно просто делать репосты с нашей страницы.

про музыку к фильму. фильм не мой. нам его разослали. про музыку ничего не могу сказать

----------

Fotinja (28.05.2020), ЛЕРУНЧИК (25.05.2020)

----------


## Ivica

> писать что автор -я - НЕ НАДО.


Я думаю, что это и так ВСЕМ понятно. Просто хотелось поблагодарить вас и поделиться со своим зрителем хорошим материалом. Спасибо!

----------


## Orel87

*Приглашаю к участию!*  Делаем акцию ко дню России. *Всей страной поем песню «Родина моя». Всего примет участие 17 городов со всей страны.* На сейчас есть 8 свободных мест. *Делаю за интерес, понятно, что все бесплатно.* 
С вас материал, с нас ролик.
Ожидаемое количество просмотров ролика, созданного в результате реализации проекта, составит более 400 тысяч. 
Кидаю выдержки из положения. Кого заинтересует, пишите в контакт мне, так быстрее будет  https://vk.com/ant.orel
К участию приглашаются
- вокалисты, имеющие профессиональное образование;
- любительские и самодеятельные вокальные коллективы;
- к участию допускаются первые 17 откликнувшихся учреждений.

Участникам акции предлагается исполнить несколько строк из песни «Родина моя»,  а так же припев.
Участники:
1. Высылают записанную фонограмму в формате «wav».
2. Присылают отдельно исполненную строчку без сведения и обработки (только голос)  также в формате «wav» .
3. Присылают видеозапись, сделанную на фоне главного символа вашего города. Вокалист на данной записи должен исполнять свою строчку. 
Видео снимается в горизонтальном положении камеры на телефон марки iphone 10 (не ниже).
Отснятое видео и звуковые файлы загружаются на Яндекс.Диск, и ссылка скидывается организаторам.
Фонограмма и строки из песни для исполнения вокалисту предоставляется организаторами.
Тональность и темп фонограммы не изменяются.

ЖДУУУУ :Smile3:

----------

Варшава (25.05.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

Вот такой дипломчик разошлю всем участникам фоточеленджа

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Olga12 (26.05.2020), Алла и Александр (25.05.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

https://vk.com/album-183775636_274056995

наш фотоальбом ДЕТСТВО БОСОНОГОЕ
также объявили конкурс - кто узнает нас, сотрудников ДК, по детским фото

----------

Olga12 (26.05.2020), Алла и Александр (25.05.2020), Варшава (25.05.2020), Скибыч (26.05.2020)

----------


## Скибыч

> кто первым из пользователей меня узнает - тому ПРИЗ!


А первый уже был?)))

----------


## Рамоновна

*Скибыч*, ну да... через 5 минут после публикации)

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги, а у кого есть свой канал на YouTube ???
я вот начала создавать. кое-что выложила

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcf...gzdPbPqoO9r6A/

----------

Алла и Александр (29.05.2020), Леди N (01.06.2020)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Коллеги, а у кого есть свой канал на YouTube ???
> я вот начала создавать. кое-что выложила
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcf...gzdPbPqoO9r6A/


Я тоже создала свой канал, загрузила номера с фестиваля патриотической песни и тормознула. Не доходят руки пока.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLO..._as=subscriber

----------

Варшава (30.05.2020), Петухова Ольга (29.06.2020), Рамоновна (29.05.2020)

----------


## Варшава

> Я тоже создала свой канал, загрузила номера с *фестиваля патриотической песни* и тормознула. Не доходят руки пока.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLO..._as=subscriber


Алла, посетила ваш канал, какая умница Ксения Бобровская, её исполнение песни "Вдовы России" душу рвало на части.

----------

Алла и Александр (26.08.2020)

----------


## Crystal

Всем привет) Наша вчерашняя !!!виртуальная!!!антивирусная!!!фантастическая!!! концертная программа для современных деточек) 
"ДОКТОР ДЕТСТВО" https://yadi.sk/i/54XqhmPNCt8G5Q

----------

Elenochka G. (19.06.2020), Ivica (05.06.2020), Варшава (02.06.2020), Натник (02.06.2020), Петухова Ольга (15.06.2020), Рамоновна (04.06.2020)

----------


## Варшава

> Всем привет) Наша вчерашняя !!!виртуальная!!!антивирусная!!!фантастическая!!! концертная программа для современных деточек) 
> "ДОКТОР ДЕТСТВО" https://yadi.sk/i/54XqhmPNCt8G5Q


Здравствуйте, Елена. С большим интересом посмотрела ваш концерт. Хорошая идея - к виртуальному концерту и отрицательный герой создавший вирус.  :Ok:  Особенно заинтересовал номер, в котором инсценируется стихотворение "Битва на подушках". Браво постановщику. Если вы не против утащу идею к себе в копилку.

----------


## Crystal

> Браво постановщику. Если вы не против утащу идею к себе в копилку.


Варшава, да не вопрос) Правда, сыроват был тогда ещё этот номер.  Потом повторяли его в других концертах в более обкатанном варианте, но уже без съёмки)

----------

Варшава (03.06.2020)

----------


## lenusik

Всем доброго вечера! Пушкинский марафон у нас закончился) Хочу рассказать о нашем городском проекте. Дети и родители читали "Сказку о рыбаке и рыбке". Была поставлена задача - каждому чтецу (родителю  :Grin:  ) создать при записи своего кусочка атмосферу "сказки на ночь": кровать, плед, пижама, ночник... Получилось очень даже атмосферно)
https://rdk-bor.kaluga.muzkult.ru/news/56278842

----------

anna.kiseleva.81 (09.06.2020), Ivica (07.06.2020), Гумочка (09.06.2020), Рамоновна (11.06.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

А мы затеяли новый проект - ХОББИТАРИЯ
На все лето. 
будем рассказывать об увлечениях и хобби детей.
12 человек уже есть!
в воскресенье или понедельник - первый участник.
ну и конечно, в связи с этим - заморочка с заявлениями о согласии родителей....никуда не деться....

----------

Crystal (18.06.2020), Ivica (14.06.2020), Варшава (14.06.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги, здесь я решила углубиться в теорию ИНФОГРАФИКИ.
до этого были интуитивные попытки. теперь решила подковаться.
ИНТЕРЕСНО!!!
и, кстати, инфографика - наиболее читаемо-воспринимаемо-запоминаемый материал в соцсетях.
буду развивать и развиваться.


ЦИТИРУЮ умных:
Чем хороша инфографика
Действительно, данные всегда можно подать и просто текстом, таблицами и цифрами. Зачем тогда инфографика? У неё много преимуществ.

Во-первых, инфографика позволяет быстро доносить до аудитории большие объёмы данных. То, что долго пришлось бы читать, можно подать буквально в нескольких изображениях.

Во-вторых, хорошая инфографика делает информацию гораздо нагляднее. Картинки воспринимаются человеческим мозгом лучше текста, ведь на протяжении многих миллионов лет эволюции наши предки имели дело именно со зрительными образами, а никак не с текстовыми данными.

В-третьих, яркая, интересная картинка помогает привлечь внимание аудитории. Поэтому этот формат используют в публичных выступлениях, а также любят в медиа и используют в современных учебниках.

===================================================

немного теории + ссылки на сервисы для создания инфографики

https://skillbox.ru/media/design/cht...eye_sozdaniya/

================================================

а здесь - много идей - как оформить инфографику

http://iamruss.ru/rossiya-v-tsifrah-infografika/

----------

Elenochka G. (19.06.2020), Ivica (14.06.2020), lenusik (12.06.2020), Ludmila Mikus (12.06.2020), Алла и Александр (11.06.2020), Варшава (14.06.2020), Натник (14.06.2020), Таня Л (16.06.2020)

----------


## Гумочка

Добрый вечер. Ирина, скажите пожалуйста, в каком формате Вы будете представлять участников? Они сами записывают видеозаметку о себе? Или фотозаметка? Или это будет интервью? Понравилась идея. @pravokumskoe_domkult это аккаунт нашего ДК в Инсте. Заходите в гости!
И ещё, по поводу инфографики... мне нравится брать из Тика-Тока короткие просветительские видеоролики... в частности, последнее время беру ролики у @culturno

----------

Натник (15.06.2020), Петухова Ольга (15.06.2020), Рамоновна (15.06.2020)

----------


## Fotinja

Всем Доброго дня!!! Коллеги,у кого -то какие есть наметки по онлайн мероприятиям ко Дню Молодежи?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ирина, скажите пожалуйста, в каком формате Вы будете представлять участников? Они сами записывают видеозаметку о себе? Или фотозаметка? Или это будет интервью?


В основном - в форме рассказа+фото или видео, зависит от хобби. например, если ребенок играет на барабанах, то видео, если собирает колокольчики - фото. 
первого уже выложили. смотрите.

----------

Crystal (18.06.2020), Гумочка (17.06.2020)

----------


## Натник

Всем доброго времени! С сельскими детьми вообще сложно работать, потому что у нас как таковой самоизоляции не было. В ДК и школу не ходят, все на улице. Приходится что то выдумывать.
Решила вам показать свои работы, может кто то за идею возьмет. Качество видео желает быть лучшим, но люди снимают сами. Поэтому делаю из того, что есть. Материал собираем в основном через Whatsapp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ugv0...2&index=2&t=0s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLvn...h&index=6&t=0s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ9_...1E59D2&index=7

----------

Crystal (18.06.2020), Fotinja (17.06.2020), Ivica (26.06.2020), Алла и Александр (16.06.2020), Варшава (28.06.2020), Гумочка (17.06.2020), Петухова Ольга (25.06.2020), Рамоновна (16.06.2020), Таня Л (16.06.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, здОрово. Мамины помощники-особенно)))))

----------

Алла и Александр (16.06.2020), Натник (16.06.2020)

----------


## Fotinja

> Всем доброго времени! С сельскими детьми вообще сложно работать, потому что у нас как таковой самоизоляции не было. В ДК и школу не ходят, все на улице. Приходится что то выдумывать.
> Решила вам показать свои работы, может кто то за идею возьмет. Качество видео желает быть лучшим, но люди снимают сами. Поэтому делаю из того, что есть. Материал собираем в основном через Whatsapp
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ugv0...2&index=2&t=0s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLvn...h&index=6&t=0s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ9_...1E59D2&index=7


Молодцы, здорово!!! Действительно, нам в сельских районах тяжелее. И деток мало, и стесняются...

----------

Svetlanuska (13.10.2020)

----------


## Гумочка

> Всем доброго времени! С сельскими детьми вообще сложно работать, потому что у нас как таковой самоизоляции не было. В ДК и школу не ходят, все на улице. Приходится что то выдумывать.
> Решила вам показать свои работы, может кто то за идею возьмет. Качество видео желает быть лучшим, но люди снимают сами. Поэтому делаю из того, что есть. Материал собираем в основном через Whatsapp
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ugv0...2&index=2&t=0s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLvn...h&index=6&t=0s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ9_...1E59D2&index=7


Мы у себя объявили фотомарафон "Формула здоровья"... надеюсь, подписчики будут активны, будут делиться своими фотками.

----------

Петухова Ольга (29.06.2020)

----------


## МэриКу

Очень хорошо придумали!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

КОЛЛЕГИ!
23 июня 12:15 Москва

ВЕБИНАР

*Аналитика работы в социальных сетях. Актуальность профессионального контента*
Как измерить эффективность публикаций? Какие темы постов востребованы, а какие, наоборот, не вызывают отклика подписчиков? Ответить на эти вопросы можно с помощью изучения статистики, доступной в социальных сетях. На вебинаре мы проанализируем аккаунты проекта «Идеи для музеев», обратившись к сервису LiveDune.

Участники познакомятся с базовыми терминами аналитики, а также смогут увидеть, как можно комплексно подходить к анализу.


https://events.webinar.ru/procultrf/5296161

----------

Ludmila Mikus (23.06.2020), Алла и Александр (20.06.2020), Варшава (28.06.2020), Натник (19.06.2020)

----------


## Петухова Ольга

спасибо за идеи!!!

----------


## Гумочка

Добрый день, дорогие коллеги. Хотелось бы поговорить о планах работы в самоизоляции... маразм крепчает... формулу работы Отдел Культуры нам не даёт, работаем на отписках... публикуем в соцсетях "кто во что горазд", число мероприятий зашкаливает, а их "посещения" виртуальные уходят, вообще, чуть ли не на 2 порядка вверх!!! Никто не может сказать, что делать. Если брать в сравнении со 2 кварталом 2019 года, то у нас +44 мероприятия!!! Это аховая цифра!!! Соответственно, в отчётах даём показатели по прошлому году. Как вы составляете планы онлайн-мероприятий на месяц/квартал?

----------


## Варшава

Здравствуйте, Елена. Виртуальных мероприятий реально больше, чем то когда мы работали в "живую". Количество просмотров.....О! Го! Го! У нас маленькая станица, 150 учеников в школе, когда работали в реальном времени, на обычные игровые и познавательные программы ставили количество посетивших 15 - 20 человек. Эти цифры и рядом не стоят с численностью виртуальных просмотров. 
Однажды, ещё в мае (а на тот момент это так и выглядело ОДНАЖДЫ)  управление культуры затребовало отчёт, который должен был в себя включать число публикаций в соц. сетях и их просмотры за период, начиная с 26 марта  по 18 мая. Результаты, почти за два месяца.... наше начальство ввело в шок. Наш ДК делал публикации в инстаграме и в одноклассниках, они не поверили нашим показателям.... больше 90 тысяч просмотров, перечитывали два раза, нервы были вздёрнуты у всех (такой отчёт у нас стал недельным) 
И вот пришло время квартальных отчётов.....и опять начальство в шоке, что будем делать когда политические игры закончатся, ведь мы ни когда не перекроем эти цифры. И вот в нашем крае выход был найден...... по посещаемости мероприятий за второй квартал всем поставили *НОЛЬ* . Пока наши виртуальные посетители не в счёт, но сделали акцент *ПОКА*. И чем это закончиться?????? Только вопросы.

----------

Fotinja (17.07.2020), sa-sha76 (13.10.2020), Гумочка (14.07.2020)

----------


## Варшава

Что касается планов. Открываем годовой план, берём мероприятия на нужный месяц, меняем форму, а название оставляем тоже. Сейчас лето, каждый день публикация детских мероприятий.    
- онлайн минутка "Закон оберегает нас"
- День безопасности. "Это должен знать каждый!"
- День детского кино. Представляем вашему вниманию мультфильм "Коровка".
Ну и конечно, от того что работаем в новом формате, есть и дополнения. Есть публикации, которых в плане нет... посетило вдохновение или идея.... быстренько подготовили интернет публикацию.
Журнал учёта работы клубного учреждения не заполняем, журналы кружковой работы - тоже. Как то так...сплошная неизвестность.

----------

Fotinja (17.07.2020), Гумочка (14.07.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

У нас в районе запущен проект ВИРТУАЛЬНЫЕ КАНИКУЛЫ. 
7 недель = 7 тем
наш ДК, конечно, принимает в нем участие.
эта неделя посвящена мультфильмам.

Сегодня выкладываю пост и 3 видео 

*Неделя мультфильмов в рамках проекта «ВИРТУАЛЬНЫЕ КАНИКУЛЫ» - это прекрасная возможность узнать много нового о мультипликации. Посмотрев видеоролики, вы узнаете:
КАК СОЗДАЮТСЯ РИСОВАНЫЕ МУЛЬТФИЛЬМЫ ВРУЧНУЮ
КАК СОЗДАЮТСЯ РИСОВАНЫЕ МУЛЬТФИЛЬМЫ НА КОМПЬЮТЕРЕ
КАК МОЖНО СОЗДАТЬ СВОЙ СОБСТВЕННЫЙ МАЛЕНЬКИЙ МУЛЬТФИЛЬМ*

----------

Fotinja (17.07.2020), Варшава (14.07.2020), Гумочка (14.07.2020)

----------


## Гумочка

> Журнал учёта работы клубного учреждения не заполняем, журналы кружковой работы - тоже. Как то так...сплошная неизвестность.


Да! И у нас такая же неизвестность  :Jopa: 
Я тоже публикую посты под общим названием Всероссийской акции "Безопасность детства 2020" (ПДД, водоёмы, пожароопасность и т.д.)Мне ещё понравилась такая форма "Развивающий мультипликационный круиз по ПДД" (по экологии можно, ну и, в принципе, по всем направлениям)
https://www.instagram.com/pravokumskoe_domkult/ - это наша страничка в Инстаграм, заходите в гости, будем дружить ДОМАМИ, как говорится  :Taunt:

----------

Алла и Александр (15.07.2020), Варшава (14.07.2020)

----------


## Гумочка

> И вот в нашем крае выход был найден...... по посещаемости мероприятий за второй квартал всем поставили НОЛЬ .


 :Vah: 
А потом будет прокурорская проверка и у начальства спросят, мол, а за что вы им платили ЗРЯплату, если посещений НОЛЬ?! Всё это как-то зыбко и неправильно... Наш отдел культуры "мутит" там с показателями... вчера запросили кол-во мероприятий за 2 квартал... по прошлому году у нас - 42 мероприятия, в этом году во 2 квартале - 96!!! (это кол-во наших мероприятий за 8 месяцев!!!) Я написала, что у нас было проведено 43 мероприятия. Мне интересно, как другие наши поселения будут на следующий год дотягивать до этих показателей...

----------


## Варшава

> Да! И у нас такая же неизвестность 
> https://www.instagram.com/pravokumskoe_domkult/ - это наша страничка в Инстаграм, заходите в гости, будем дружить ДОМАМИ, как говорится


Я на вас подписана и так сказать лайкаю ваши публикации.

А вот такую информацию директор сегодня сбросила в нашу рабочую группу ДК в вацапе.
_
Уважаемые коллеги, на мой вопрос как сейчас ведётся основной  журнал учёта работы клубного формирования? Заполняется онлайн мероприятиями? Или ведётся отдельно тетрадь, где фиксируется дистанционная работа с коллективом?
Наконец то таки ответили, это от КНМЦК: Отдельная тетрадь для учёта работы клубных формирований и учёта работы КДУ! Если у вас есть муниципальное задание и вы вели обычные журналы, пока нарушений нет, но нужно завести отдельные журналы или тетради. И ждём рекомендаций с министерства
_
И ниже была приписка, *что это просто* для нашей информации.

----------


## Гумочка

> что это просто для нашей информации


Понятно, что ничего не понятно... у нас пока молчок... неужели за 3,5 месяца нельзя было там, наверху, выработать какие-никакие требования, рекомендации...

----------


## Варшава

> Понятно, что ничего не понятно... у нас пока молчок... неужели за 3,5 месяца нельзя было там, наверху, выработать какие-никакие требования, рекомендации...


Они походу сами не ожидали, что такое может быть вообще. 
Страшно подумать.... сколько нас ждёт писанины. :Blink:

----------

Гумочка (29.07.2020)

----------


## Петухова Ольга

Здравствуйте! А мне кажется (и это как в страшном сне), что нас, когда мы вернёмся в прежнее русло, обязуют делать отчёт всех мероприятий и в онлайн формате... я не знаю как у кого, у меня в парке идет отставание по мероприятиям, потому что сезон обычно начинается с апреля, а у нас была самоизоляция, а потом отпуск, а там в мае "посчастливилось" сидеть на карантине ( из-за поездки в столицу в личных целях), а теперь никак не догоню план. По мне, так этот режим онлайн только тяжелей, и так не хватало свободных рук, а теперь и снять всё надо и смонтировать, а всё один человек.

----------

Гумочка (29.07.2020)

----------


## Петухова Ольга

А журнал работы мы ведём, вписываем все онлайн мероприятия и акции(и т.д.)

----------


## Петухова Ольга

У вас на страничке очень интересно! много идей сразу появилось.

----------


## Гумочка

Коллеги, здравствуйте. Периодически заглядываю на страничку в надежде "разжиться"  :Yes4:  свеженькими идеями онлайн-работы, но пока тишина... рассказывйте, чем удивляете своих подписчиков и начальство  :Derisive:  у меня случился осенний творческий кризис  :No2:  чтоб такого замутить интересненького, а? Пока публикуем материалы из проекта "Культура для школьников", видеоролики собственного производства ко всяким конкурсам... А вот идеи по антинаркотическим и антитеррористическим направлениям тормозятся...

----------


## lenusik

*Гумочка*,  посмотрите на сайте https://общее-дело.рф/video/multy/, мы брали оттуда и мульты, и ролики.

----------

Гумочка (06.11.2020), МэриКу (22.10.2020), Рамоновна (27.10.2020)

----------


## Алла и Александр

Добрый вечер, коллеги!
Мы у себя подумали и решили организовать онлайн-фестиваль творчества для пожилых людей "Золотые россыпи талантов" Заявки принимаем до 31 октября. У кого возникнет желание поучаствовать в нем - будем очень рады.

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
I онлайн-фестиваля творчества пожилых людей
«ЗОЛОТЫЕ РОССЫПИ ТАЛАНТОВ»

1.	Общие положения

1.1. Онлайн-фестиваль проводит муниципальное бюджетное учреждение культуры Сальского района «Сельский дом культуры Юловского сельского поселения» при поддержке Администрации Юловского сельского поселения (далее фестиваль). 

1.2. Настоящее положение определяет цели и задачи организаторов, сроки проведения фестиваля, порядок рассмотрения заявок на участие и награждение участников фестиваля.

2.	Цель и задачи фестиваля

2.1. Цель: создание условий для выявления творческого потенциала людей старшего возраста;

2.2.	Задачи:

-	поддержка активной жизненной позиции и удовлетворения потребностей в творческой самореализации людей старшего возраста;
-	создание для пожилых людей, занимающихся творчеством, возможности общения, выявление новых талантов и поощрение их идей, мастерства и профессионализма;

-	привлечение максимально возможного количества пожилых людей к активному участию в народном творчестве и проведении культурного досуга.

3.Порядок проведения фестиваля


3.1. К участию в фестивале приглашаются самодеятельные исполнители, любительские творческие коллективы и мастера изобразительного и декоративно прикладного творчества Сальского района и соседних территорий.

3.2. Возрастная категория участников – от 55 лет (не менее 70% участников в коллективе).

3.3. Для участия в фестивале участники в период подготовки фестивальной программы с15октября по31 октября 2020 года включительно 

направляют в МБУК «СДК Юловскогос.п.» заявку (приложение) и видеозапись своего выступления. Заявка может быть оформлена от учреждения культуры, лично от самодеятельного исполнителя или коллектива. Заявка и видеозапись могут быть предоставлены по электронной почте mbuksdk.uylovki@yandex.ruили лично, на флеш-носителе.

От одного участника в программу фестиваля принимается не более одной видеозаписи в одной номинации длительностью до 5 минут. Если участником предоставлены 2 и более видеозаписи в одной номинации, организаторы оставляют за собой право выбора одного выступления и включение его в программу фестиваля.


3.4. В программу фестиваля включаются видеозаписи выступлений, соответствующие следующим критериям:

Концертные номера должны соответствовать целям и задачам фестиваля, возрасту исполнителей и творческим номинациям фестиваля.

Исполнители должны быть в сценических костюмах, соответствующих тематике фестиваля или концертного номера.

Приветствуется постановочное видео, элементы театрализации, шутка, веселье и задор!

Недопустимо исполнение песен, содержащих ненормативную лексику, пропагандирующих курение, алкоголь, наркотики, оскорбляющих честь и достоинство слушателей.

4.	Сроки проведения фестиваля

4.1.	Фестиваль проводится с15 октября по 31 октября 2020 года в два этапа:

I этап – прием заявок и видео – с15 октября по 31 октября 2020 года включительно.
Заявки принимаются вместе с видео одним из следующих способов:

- по адресу: п. Юловский, ул. Ленина, 16, МБУК «СДК Юловскогос.п.» 
 - в электронном виде по электронной почте: mbuksdk.uylovki@yandex.ru


II	этап –Фестиваль проводится 4 ноября 2020 года в онлайн формате в группе «Дом культуры поселка Юловский» в социальной сети  Одноклассники, где будут размещены видео ролики, присланные для участия в фестивале.

5.	Содержание фестиваля

5.1.	Творческие номинации фестиваля:


5.1.1. «Звучит во мне такая песня!..»- песенное творчество (эстрадный вокал, академический вокал, народная песня, под аккомпанемент, без аккомпанемента).

В	данной номинации участники представляют не более 1 номера в категориях:

•	солисты;

•	дуэты и группы;

•	коллективы.


5.1.2. «Танцуют все!» - танцевальное творчество.

В	данной номинации участники представляют не более 1 номера в категориях:

•	солисты;

•	пары и группы;

•	коллективы.


5.1.3. «Во имя радости душевной» - инструментальное исполнительство (баян, гитара, гармонь, балалайка и т.д.)

В	данной номинации участники представляют не более 1 номера в категориях:

•	Народные инструменты;

•	Классическое инструментальное творчество;

•	Эстрадное инструментальное творчество.

5.1.4.  «За мудростью к слову» - художественное слово.

В	данной номинации участники представляют не более 1 номера (стихи, рассказы, басни, авторские произведения) в категориях:

•	авторы-поэты;

•	чтецы.

5.1.5. «Парад фантазий»- изобразительное  и декоративно-прикладное творчество.

В	данной номинации участниками предоставляются фото и видео разно жанровых работ изобразительного и декоративно-прикладного творчества.

Работы должны быть обязательно подписаны с указанием названия работы, техники исполнения, имени автора, территории.
В	данной номинации участники представляют не более 5 работ


6.	Награждение участников

Все участники награждаются Дипломами участников фестиваля и Благодарственными письмами от МБУК «СДК Юловского с.п.» и Администрации Юловского сельского поселения.

7.	Контакты: СДК п. Юловский, ул. Ленина 16.тел. 8(86372) 4-13-59
Заведующий отделом культурно-массовой работы Елена Петровна Лаптева
8-928-101-85-91

----------

Crystal (18.09.2021), Ivica (26.10.2020), Варшава (24.10.2020), Гумочка (06.11.2020)

----------


## Мария Бунрока

Ирина Викторовна, Вы - МАСТЕР своего дела!!! :Ok:  Столько полезной информации!!!

----------


## Гумочка

Добрый день, коллеги. Сегодня прислали таблицы для заполнения по новогодним мероприятиям. А вы уже планируете что-нибудь? У меня только родилось:
Видеопоздравления Деда Мороза и Снегурочки(наши сотрудники разыграют какую-нибудь мини-сценку)
ИнстаЧеллендж #МояНовогодняяЁлка
ИнстаЧеллендж #ПесенкаДляДедаМороза
Ну и какие-нибудь мастер-классы от рукодельницы и руководителя театрального кружка
Может быть, кто-то поделится ещё идейками?

----------

Fotinja (07.12.2020), Алла и Александр (20.11.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

Мы запускаем проект "НОВОГОДНЯЯ КАРУСЕЛЬ" с 1 декабря.

Девиз: "Готовимся к встрече Нового года вместе!"

Тематика публикаций:
Старт проекта. Новогодний список дел
Письмо Деду Морозу - история, как и куда писать 
Пиротехника - правила покупки и безопасность
Подарки-правила покупки
Новогодние игрушки – история
Игрушки своими руками – мастер-классы
Украшение елок в разном стиле - идеи
Необычные елки-идеи
Новогодний интерьер-идеи
Как вырезать красивую снежинку - шаблоны
Кулинария - рецепты новогодних блюд
Упаковка подарков - идеи
Поздравление с Новым годом - видео
Чем заняться на НГ праздниках- идеи
Рождественский стол - русские традиции
Святки. Коляда 
Старый Новый год – Васильев вечер – история и традиции.

*НА УРОВНЕ РАЙОНА:*

Районная акция «Поздравь Деда Мороза» (дети присылали свои поздравления к 18 ноября, а ДМ их будет поздравлять в детском парке 25-28 декабря, по графику, индивидуально+фотосессия)

Районная акция «Творческая мастерская» (видео/фото мастер-классы по изготовлению игрушек, сувениров, оформления интерьера, новогодних блюд)

Районный конкурс детского прикладного творчества «Рождественская фантазия» (все делают рождественские венки)

----------

zizi (24.11.2020), Алла и Александр (24.11.2020), Гумочка (02.12.2020), Скибыч (26.11.2020)

----------


## Рамоновна

СЕРИИ ПУБЛИКАЦИЙ (мини-проекты) на нашей странице ВК в 3 квартале

«Национальные праздники народов России»
«Наше творчество и наши успехи» - архивное видео
«Виртуальный вернисаж» - о картинах и художниках, произведениях искусства
«Русские народные промыслы»
«Хоббитария» - о творческих детях
«История моего села» - краеведение
«Социальные видеоролики»
«Здоровый образ жизни»
«Календарь праздников»
«История одежды»
«Слово недели»

подробно - можно ознакомиться у нас на странице

----------

Алла и Александр (24.11.2020), Гумочка (02.12.2020)

----------

